# So Pick-A-Part rules...



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

...dropped by Pick-A-Part in Salem yesterday in search of the ever-elusive sway bar bolts. Didn't find what I was looking for, but I scored some other cool stuff. I got such a good deal, I had to tell everybody!









SE gauge cluster clear plastic thingie...









...power mirror switch (don't have power mirrors, but I'll come up with something to do with it)...









...A/C-less HVAC panel in perfect condition...









...SE-R cluster wiring harnesses...









...four 194 bulbs, in original blue covers...









...and a lovely white grille for a "secret project"

My brother picked up two washer pumps off an old B12 wagon, a washer reservoir off the same B12 and one off an old Geo, I think, and two door pockets off an old Subaru for use on his Cooper.

I figure that based on the condition and relative rarity of the stuff I got, we picked up a grand total of $250-$300 worth of stuff. Total cost for both of us: $20. Junkyards rule.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

nice score....
i do that all the time...

go for a little thing and walk out with everything....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Congrats samo!  Superb job picking out those OEM parts. I thought about doing the SE cluster swap, but never got around to it. Let me know how it turns out for you.

OT: peep my new avatar!
<-----

Prescott Forest Rally --- October 25 and 26, 2002. Will be my 3rd year in attendance!  www.prescottforestrally.com


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice avatar - rallye oWnZ. It's actually going to be an SE-R cluster swap, since I want a higher redline and higher max speed. Or at least I want to think my car can go 150... sort of interior rice, but I like it  . The SE cluster and wiring harness luckily fit perfectly and all the wires are correct, which is going to make the swap (other than the speedo calibration issue and the tach) a breeze. And my old clear plastic thingie was all crapped up, so a new one is always nice.

I still don't have my sway bar bolts though  . Oh well, next time!


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Yep, Turner Pick-A-Part in Salem is a great place to get parts. Glad I told you about them 

I got a whole wheelbarrow full of stuff for my auto to manual swap there and it was only $75. I got all the following:

1)trans crossmemeber
2)Rear engine/trans mount
3)Front engine/trans mount
4)Manual trans ECU (Didn't need, but have a spare now!)
5)Manual trans wiring harness
6)Clutch pedal and bracket
7)Manual trans brake pedal
8)Manual shifter
9)Shifter boot
10)Shifter bezel
11)Manual trans control rod
12)Manual trans support rod
13)SE-R inner tailights
14)Manual trans non-electronic speedo gear
15)Manual trans starter


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

looks like you hit it on the right day!

I never seem to get that lucky with pick a part in So Cal... tons of Honda crap but rarely a good find on Nissan parts...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's quite a few Hondas at this one, but most are totally gutted by now. There's only one B14 though, which I though was kinda weird considering how many earlier models they have.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

no one knows of a junkyard here in Raleigh NC do you? I have a lot I want to go searching for


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

you can come up here they have one on every block lol


and whenever someone steals a car they leave them on a block by JFK airport and everyday people keep stripping the car...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow you guys are lucky. here in quebec its almost impossible to find a junkyard that would let you walk around and pick out parts


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

rios said:


> *wow you guys are lucky. here in quebec its almost impossible to find a junkyard that would let you walk around and pick out parts *



Where are you in Quebec?? There is a good one near Ottawa. I love that place, they have about 14 B12s!!!


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I need to leave Louisiana, in Baton Rouge they have no decent junkyards except for like one and the guy who runs it is a real douche bag. I need to get some parts bad.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

hey samo, you still use that sega genises? i havent played that in forever, bet its fun from time to time.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Heck yeah, Sega is the best thing evAr. It's hooked up to my stereo - Earthworm Jim on 250w is an experience all to itself  .


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

yeah the genises was really fast grafix for a 16 bit unit. wonder what happened to sega? think they just sunk way too much money into r/d for stuff no one bought. any way this is way off topic! lol.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*since you went off topic....*

sega died due to the fact that sony hit them hard in 1995... the failed with saturn and then rushed dreamcast......another thing that killed sega was file sharing....every dreamcast and saturn game known to date can be downloaded and play with out the use of any type of mod chip.......

From what I hear they will be back in the game within 3 years look out for it... 



btw is pick-a-part the name of the place?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, that's the name of the yard. None of the guys that work there speak English, but that's okay.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

samo said:


> *Yeah, that's the name of the yard. None of the guys that work there speak English, but that's okay. *



lol....thats funny shit..... i wonder if they have one of those around me somewhere...I 'll check it out..


----------



## LuvMyRide200sx (Aug 5, 2002)

yall r lucky man!!!!! pick a parts around here charge more than brand new haha.... they want $850 just for a manual tranny alone with nothing just the tranny and no F#%@ING warente if it dont work O well thats there motto haha


----------

